
7.2 Earthquake in Baja California, Mexico - startuprules
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/ci14607652.php
======
TomOfTTB
I don't think people watching the news are fully grasping the seismic event
this set off. If you look at Mexicali (a city on the border) as a way to judge
the location of all the quakes here's the list of Earthquakes triggered by the
original quake (now upgraded to 7.2)

7.2 (3:40pm) - Guadalupe Victoria, BC, Mexico(31.6 miles from MexiCali)

4.5 (4:09pm) - Jacumba Hot Springs, CA (49 miles from MexiCali)

5.1 (4:15pm) - Imperial, CA (17.2 miles from MexiCali)

3.8 (4:19pm) - Jacumba Hot Springs, CA (49 miles from MexiCali)

3.6 (4:22pm) - Julian, CA (98 miles from MexiCali)

5.4 (4:25pm)- Guadalupe Victoria, BC, Mexico(31.6 miles from MexiCali)

4.3 (4:34pm) - Calexico (10 miles from MexiCali)

4.7 (4:37pm) - MexiCali (0 miles from MexiCali)

3.5 (4:46pm) - Seeley, CA (21 miles from MexiCali)

3.4 (4:48pm) - Holtville, CA (18 miles from MexiCali)

3.6 (4:53pm) - Seeley, CA (21 miles from MexiCali)

3.1 (4:54pm) - Lake Henshaw, CA (112 miles from MexiCali)

3.9 (4:57pm) - Seeley, CA (21 miles from MexiCali)

3.0 (5:01pm) - Borrego Springs, CA (81 miles from MexiCali)

3.1 (5:02pm) - Salton City, CA (72.5 miles from MexiCali)

3.4 (5:04pm) - Ocotillo, CA (38 miles from MexiCali)

5.1 (5:07pm) - Guadalupe Victoria, BC, Mexico(31.6 miles from MexiCali)

4.3 (5:12pm) - Seeley, CA (21 miles from MexiCali)

3.3 (5:29pm) - Bombay Beach, CA (60 miles from MexiCali)

3.5 (5:30pm) - Seeley, CA (21 miles from MexiCali)

3.5 (5:31pm) - Guadalupe Victoria, BC, Mexico(31.6 miles from MexiCali)

* I have to meet friends for dinner so I can't keep updating this comment but I think you get the point.

~~~
gojomo
Visually:

<http://quake.usgs.gov/recenteqs/latest.htm>

That's the most big blue & red boxes I've ever seen on one of the USGS
California maps...

------
jrockway
s/Baja, California/Baja California, Mexico/.

------
chacha102
In San Diego. Felt it. Our Garage shook and we thought it was out Garage Door
for a second.

~~~
Mz
Reminds me of the only large quake I was in: about a 7.1 in Southern Cali. For
weeks beforehand, the floating mirror in our bedroom set periodically rattled
strangely. I was like "WTF? Is that our neighbor's toddler jumping on the
master bed or something???" It was bizarre and baffling. After the quake, when
the rattly mirror finally made sense, I joked I was going to go visit
relatives on the East Coast for the duration if the mirror ever did that
again.

------
jodrellblank
<http://twitter.com/CAquake>

------
chacha102
And there's the 5.1 Aftershock. I didn't really feel it.

------
rrhyne
I felt it in Encintas pretty well, ground was rolling.

~~~
noelchurchill
I was driving from encinitas on my way home. Felt the aftershocks when I got
home!

------
kprobst
Felt it in north Phoenix for about 20 seconds.

~~~
jamesbritt
Had swaying lights and shaking desks + monitors in Scottsdale.

Rather unexpected.

------
ApolloRising
I'm in LA and did not feel it (west hollywood)

------
hristov
I am in LA and I felt it.

------
ddemchuk
I'm down in San Diego and felt this pretty well, went on for about 30 seconds
or so. My friend said he felt it all the way up in Los Angeles, so this was a
good little quake

~~~
alanthonyc
I'm in LA and felt it. It was the longest quake I've ever been in, really wavy
and rolling.

